# Cigar Bands - Over or Around?



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 14, 2014)

Been having an argument (with myself!) about whether or not cigar bands are best over the top, vertical, or around the sides, horizontal.  Obviously horizontal is best with fancy tops..............

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Saponista (Feb 14, 2014)

I think vertical look better, but only if the whole soap is even and the whole thing looks symmetrical, I am very OCD about stuff though! There is a lady in the uk that I have bought cold process soap from with pretty mica and floral tops, she only half wrapped the soap in wax paper leaving about a cm of the pretty top showing, then put a coloured horizontal label around. I thought they looked really nice too. In conclusion, I think it depends upon what  shape your soap is going to be.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 14, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Been having an argument (with myself!) about whether or not cigar bands are best over the top, vertical, or around the sides, horizontal.  Obviously horizontal is best with fancy tops..............
> 
> What are your thoughts?



Seems vertical would be more practical (sigh* - there's that side of me again  he's no fun!).  It would be less likely to slip off if loosened a tad by shrinkage.


----------



## ca_soap (Feb 14, 2014)

I do horizontal because my tops are seldom ever level.  Of course if you wrap them too soon the bands come off easily.  I believe a shrink wrap system is in my future!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 14, 2014)

With my HP (and fast-setting CP!) soaps I struggle to get the tops flattened out, so maybe horizontal until then.  I am also looking at a delivery of shrink wrap................tempting.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Feb 14, 2014)

I haven't tried them, but if I ever decide to sell soap, I will probably use shrink bands (they leave the ends mostly uncovered) and horizontal cigar bands. A horizontal band seems like I could get more information on it.


----------



## ca_soap (Feb 14, 2014)

Planing is always an option too, I try not to plane much but the more I do the more I like the finished product


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 14, 2014)

I agree with horizontal.  I've toyed with the idea of changing over to that with my labeling however, I don't want to have them falling off if they cure more.  I use shrink wrap bands and if they do shrink a bit more I can just hit them with the heat gun and they are good to go.   I want to may my packaging more appealing and am currently working on a couple ideas.  Packaging has been the hardest part for me with my business.


----------



## Saponista (Feb 14, 2014)

I know that clear shrink wrap is one of the better packaging solutions, but personally I just don't like it. I don't find it very appealing, but not sure what other options would work better, especially for uneven shaped soaps.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 14, 2014)

Thinking maybe cigar wrap, horizontal, with clear shrink wrap keeping it all nice.


----------



## Saponista (Feb 14, 2014)

I think that could work as it has the bonus of allowing people to actually see part of the product. I was thinking of wrapping mine in coloured paper with a cigar band over the top, but I think craft fairs are my main market goal, so I could easily leave out an opened bar for people to touch and smell. If you wanted to put them in pharmacies then I think being able to actually see the product would really help. Can you get shrink wrap that 'breathes' so people could smell the product too?


----------



## pamielynn (Feb 14, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Thinking maybe cigar wrap, horizontal, with clear shrink wrap keeping it all nice.



The only issue there is if (when) your band ends don't shrink flat.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 14, 2014)

How do you mean, Pam?


----------



## yadonm (Feb 14, 2014)

I've just spent the better part of two days designing a horizontal cigar band.  It still needs some tweaking.  I was using brown paper bands and then labels on them.  I don't sell except by request and this is very time consuming.  My goal is to make a band that looks good but isn't labor intensive.  For you soapers who sell, How do you have the time to shrink wrap and band all your soaps?


----------

